# CPU is unworkable or has been changed - please check cpu soft menu



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

I am using a Athlon XP 2900+ FSB400 Barton Core processor, with a KV7-V motherboard, and I finally got it start up and I get this error: CPU is unworkable or has been changed - please check cpu soft menu. In the bios it is running at fbs200, and 10x multiplier? Any ideas, or need more info?

I am getting help from someone else who is very useful, but I just want to know if any processor expert can help me out in like 2 seconds flat. :tongue:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

try making sure the setting in your bios are configure correctly or try reseting your bios to the defualts


----------



## Koran (Jul 13, 2005)

Right running a simulation with an CPU to see if i get the porblem learning your mainboard as i speak and your processor.

So no worrys we will sort this


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The "standard" thing to do when you get the "CPU is unworkable" message is to set the proper FSB value in the BIOS and then "Save and Exit" the BIOS to save your new settings. You have the KV7-V model which differs from the KV7 model in that you can't set the FSB or multiplier values because the KV7-V is not the overclocker model. Only the KV7 allows you to set those values. A FSB=200 and multiplier=10 appears to be the correct value for your CPU. What happens when you save the BIOS settings and restart?


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats how it is defaulty set, and it says Athlon XP 9** MHz (***?), so I did a little multiplication, and that equals 2 GHz in the bios, so I figured since Athlon XP 2900+ is = 2.3 GHz, i would set it to 230 FSB, but then I saved and restarted, and when it was loading it said 2310 MHz, instead of 2300 MHz, hmm?

And then it just all of sudden shutsdown, and start beeping alterantively, one high pitched, one low, nonstop. So I figured it was overheating, and maybe the heatsink isn't cooling it down properly, and I need to add thermal grease or something?

What should I do about both issues, and what is the correct standard BIOS setting?

Oh, yeah, I watched the CPU temperature through BIOS, and when it boots up its around 90 (F), and about every second it rises a degree. I think its because the CPU heatsink isn't installed right, or is it because I need more fans.

Well, I got about 3 fans, the heatsink, the external case fan, which blows cool air out -_-, and the videocard...

Do i need anymore or what? Or do I need to get some thermal grease (where can I get some) and reapply the heatsink.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

You don't want to set the FSB to 230. That motherboard uses the KT600 chipset and it doesn't have an AGP/PCI lock and there's no way to run that FSB value without also overclocking your AGP and PCI slots. You should have the FSB set to 200. Clear the CMOS again (unplug the power supply, and move the jumper for 30 seconds - it doesn't require waiting overnight) to set the FSB back to something reasonable and then make sure it's set to 200 and save your settings.

You _always_ must use heatsink grease for your CPU. Without it the CPU will cook pretty quickly and shut down. Don't turn it on again until you get some grease and mount the CPU properly! You can get heatsink grease at Radio Shack or a Fry's (if you're on the west coast) if you're in a rush. You can order it online here or here at a decent price or for lots more money and but very quick shipping at newegg. Just be sure to avoid any Artic Silver 5 (or 4, etc.) because that stuff is conductive and you're working with a CPU without a heat spreader. It's better to stick to non-conductive grease to be safe.


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

Will flashing Bios solve the problem?


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

I did some research, turns out the BIOS is the whole probelm, god damn...

Now all I got to do is prevent it from shutting down because of overheating... Is a normal heatsink (designed for AMD, came with barebone kit) able to cool down a Athlon XP+ 2900 processor normally? Or do I have to install fans .

I just hope all I need to do is apply some thermal grease.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

A 2GHz Barton requires a heatsink designed for that kind of CPU. Most of them have copper bottoms and have a rather large fan on top and you always have to use heatsink grease when you mount them. Anything short of that and your CPU will overheat. The manual with the heatsink (or case) will usually tell you how fast of a CPU it can handle. Make sure that it says it can handle a 2GHz or above AthlonXP. But any heatsink is going to get into serious trouble on a Barton if you forget the heatsink grease. It's not optional. Bartons get really hot and don't have a heat spreader so they're very picky about the kind of heatsink and how you mount it.

Don't even think about trying to flash the BIOS until you get your CPU temperature under control.


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

So is it safe to say that when I get my heatsink installed properly, will it run without overheating, or do I need to buy fans to cool it down.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

As long as you have a heatsink designed for that CPU and you use grease and remember to plug the CPU fan in (I forgot once and burned up a 133MHz 486) then you should be okay. The only other thing you have to do is make sure that there's enough case fans to keep the inside of the case from heating up too much over time. Usually it just takes one or two to do it and those usually come with the case.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi..artic 5 is the right way to go with thermal compound.....out performs the stock stuff ... good luck


----------



## xxl3th4lxx (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you please provide the information to fix this "unworkable or has been changed" message. I've been getting it and I don't know how to fix it.

I got a AMD Sempron 2500+ I think? ABIT-NF7 is my motherboard. Thanks


----------

